# Fluval Spec V - could use some suggestions!



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Ok so sorry for the terrible pics, but here is what I have so far! I am sure my tank is gonna be a mess for a bit with the tannins but the fish seems happy! I moved him in last night after adding the Monapi wood and two Anubias. The floating log will probably come out when I add more plants. I just wanted him to have something to hide in up top until the tank is done. 

I would love to hear suggestions for what other plants to add and if you think my placement is ok for the wood. For plants I really like Anubias, the Java Fern Windelov, and maybe water Wisteria, but am open to other options. Once my Salvinia grows more in my other tank I will add some of that to this one too. I should prob also add moss since I want to eventually add shrimp to this tank too once it is done cycling. 

I was also thinking of getting a better light (I HATE having to uncrew this one and take it off each time...what a PAIN! Does anyone have a diff one to recommend? I was thinking of the Marineland ML Double Bright LED Light, 18-Inch to 24-Inch?


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

looks great so far! I would actually stick to rhizome and rosette plants in this tank~ plants like java fern, crypts and dwarf varieties of amazon swords would look great!

if yo do moss, definitely tie it to the wood!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I love the Spec V! I actually got two smaller Specs afterward. I have similar to what Aokashi recommends in my V. You are off to a good start.


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Is that the stock light? You have to unscrew it every time? That seems whack.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Looks great! Well done.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thaks everyone! I am trying to find some moss to tie onto a log. I am not having much luck though. Guess I am gonna have to order online. Same goes for other plants. All the lps by me have snail infestations, sick plants, or nothing but high light stuff other than anubias. I woul love dwarf water lettuce too if I can find it. Or red root floaters. 



VJM said:


> Is that the stock light? You have to unscrew it every time? That seems whack.


Yup! It stinks! Not very bright either as you can see. I think I am gonna upgrade. I lube the look of this tank but honestly wouldn't recommend it. Wish I bought another evolve (should have gotten the 8). That has a nice light that swivels out of he way ND more room in the hidden back part for a heater and thermometer. Honestly if I had not already set it up and modified the filteer I would have returned it  I do love the way it looks though. Oh well.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

i do not with my LED, it fits in the slot without much trouble, and the screw does not do anything IME.
you can get the Fluval Mini power 13V
http://www.amazon.com/Fluval-Mini-P...UTF8&colid=K0A3HB0HPFGM&coliid=I25QJJ8SL3BJOU


----------



## VJM (Feb 7, 2013)

Or this one?

http://www.finnex.net/index.php?pag...n=com_virtuemart&Itemid=61&vmcchk=1&Itemid=61

The appeal sort of gets lost for me if I have to buy another light. At that price point, I will wait for the Mr. Aqua 6.6 bookshelf to stop selling as a kit. 

More research!


----------



## bettaakapes (Dec 17, 2012)

looks amazing!!! to me all that pain is worth it. with LED's your plants will grow like crazy. so i would stick with it


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I have my Fluvals on a windowsill facing southern exposure so I am not worried about higher light. Fluval has a nice upgrade light tho I do not know how long it is. 
I purchased nine dwarf water lettuce and it has tripled by giving off babies in just a couple months. Even babies are having babies!! I really like it!!


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Also, the Fluval light screw just has to be loosened some, not fully removed.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

The AWM is in my Spec V. I also purchased Asin Water Moss which is a much smaller floater, with the roots growing an inch. It has easily tripled in a couple months. I have that In my small Spec. I have to take some out now and then as it will cover the surface.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Meant: the DWL is in my V.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Where did you guys get the Dwarf Water Lettuce?! I am trying to find some, but only have found a listing on Ebay for like 20 of them! LOL


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I did buy DWL and AWM on ebay. I also tried Salvinia which is a tiny plant. It little by little petered-out


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

BTW, twenty is a lot, as they are very big. I bought nine, and they mostly covered the surface of the Spec V. I have a wide two gallon with Blue Pearl Shrimp that is now covered with the babies. And I have small third generation babies in another container. If conditions are good the multiply fast!!


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Well if you ever want to sell some let me know!  I will look up the AWM...I have some Salvinia in my Evolve 4 now. So far so good, but deff smaller than I was hoping.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Speaking of floating plants, has anyone tried Fairy Moss?


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

I should add that my DWL roots are 4 to 7 inches long. The original nine are the slightly shorter as it seems with time they self prune. The second generation are all on the larger end or getting there.


----------



## isochronism (Nov 24, 2012)

Floaters need to be cleared out some to give surface access for Bettas.


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

just a side note, RCS should not interbreed within its own species, e.g. blue pearl, yellow shrimp, sakura shrimp, red crystal shrimp. It will produce brownish babies because the color revert back to the original color.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

crystal red shrimps are carindinas I believe.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

It is gonna be at LEAST a month before I add anything else. I tried two baby snails and they died  The ammonia is high because my tap water has ammonia (0.5) so I have been doing changes everyday and Prime and stability everyday too. I am gonna try adding bottled (spring) water today for the changes to see if that gets the ammonia down. I hope I can get this under control. It is only the first week of cycling so I have a while to go.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

If I do get to the point where the levels are all ok for shrimp I will prob try red cherries first. MAYBE fire reds. I will only do one color though as I don't want multiple types in one tank. IF I can keep the RCS healthy in the larger tanks, I may try the Yellows in my 4 gallon. I have a long way to go with cycling though first! 

Todays agenda is try to get ammonia to safer levels with the bottled water and find/order some more plants!!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

RCS are the easiest for first time owners: guarantee success if the tank is cycled and properly maintained. FYI SPEC V will be a great shrimp tank.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

Thanks! I am excited!  Now to get THOUGH the cycle without killing my poor Bettas!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

try TheShrimpFarm.com for starters just to get experience on RCS. He sends RCS that are already berried. But DOA rate is about 40%. He does have a DOA guarantee if you report it within 2 hours of delivery. I cannot do that since I am at work, oh well...

FYI, RCS can go with Amano. But Amano will be three times its size. I had my amanos when I had my fish-in cycle and they survived fine.


----------



## Rilly10 (Apr 1, 2013)

I hate to admit it but When I first set up my tank (before I knew better) I bought 2 ghost shrimp. I acclimated them as advised, but they both dies within a few hours. SO now I am terrified to get anything else yet!


----------



## Otterfun (Dec 31, 2012)

ghost shrimps do not last as long as amano. but yes, it's always better to have inverts when the tank is fully cycled just to be safe.


----------



## ao (Feb 29, 2012)

shrimps are super sensitive. especially those with fast metabolisms like the ghost shrimp. You probably need to plant enough to accomodate the ammonia levels first...

Fire reds are a grade of red cherry shrimps.

I think I saw some one selling cherries at a good price on the tropicalfishkeeping.com's classified forum


----------

